# Restoring a Rockwell 21-122 Mill



## cbtrek (Apr 26, 2013)

Finally after looking for months, I found a Vertical Mill with a bonus, it also has a horizontal mill. It has the original paint but the lower end is missing most of it so the 1st thing, clean up all the parts and new paint before using. No way to have delivered at my garage so a friend helped by taking it off the truck at his welding shop. I then had to lighten the weight so I could get it safely out of my pickup later. I was able to sandblast the base cabinet and get the coat of primer and 2 coats of paint on the second day.


----------



## stevecmo (Apr 26, 2013)

cbtrek,

Congrats!  You'll have a fine machine when you're done.  I just finished wiring my 21-100 yesterday after spending the winter refurbing it.  

Steve


----------



## iron man (Apr 26, 2013)

Nice mill keep us updated..


----------



## cbtrek (Apr 27, 2013)

Picked up some free parts today and made a new friend. When i got home I was able to get the cast Iron base off and started it's clean up. To dark to see so I will have to wait until the morning.

Found out it was made at the Bellefountaine Factory in 1979 under the Rockwell Peace Sign (Sign of the Devil) logo. Rockwell was absorbed and a time of cost cutting spree. From what I have seen so far, this machine did not suffered other then the 2 tone paint job I do not like anyway.

One coat of paint after sandblasting.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 27, 2013)

Looking good, this one is gonna be nice to see come together.


----------



## cbtrek (Apr 28, 2013)

Making some progress getting parts ready. Need to let the paint dry and get hard before I start to put it back together. I have some double locking casters coming to make a rolling base.


----------



## cbtrek (Nov 17, 2013)

After my brothers death, it's time to get back and finish cleaning up and updating my Rockwell mill. Here is a old photo as it was starting to come together.


----------



## cbtrek (Nov 17, 2013)

BEFORE As it was shipped to me. AFTER removing the paint, new primer and repainting. I did not do the head for now, it is in great shape. In the background you can see a 35mm Drive-In Theatre Projector I saved.


----------



## ddushane (Nov 18, 2013)

Awesome job cbtrek!!! Looks very nice!

Dwayne


----------



## RandyM (Nov 18, 2013)

Very nicely done. Now put 'er to work.


----------



## cbtrek (Dec 15, 2013)

Still more work before I get to use it. I still need to wirer the motors up to the switch. Just made a plate and added the F /R switch on the left side using the original 3 phase switches holes. I added two lights so I can see what I will be doing. I used holes already in the mill on the right side. It also gave me a DRO scale top mount. More to come on the DRO's. Getting closer!


----------



## mhguy (Dec 15, 2013)

It's looking great! Good job.  I have the 21-100 Rockwell vertical only.  It a great mill.  I just added a DRO to mine.

mhguy


----------



## bigearl67 (Dec 29, 2013)

Great work! These are really nice mills for the size. I have the horizontal only model and put it on casters so I can wheel it around the shop. Tough little bugger it is. Earl


----------

